# Pennsylvania Fox Trapping at It's Best



## BornToHuntAndFish

In case you have not seen this . . .

Looks like Phil Brown in PA has lots of fox trapping success as you can see in the photos from the web links below. 

I don't think I've ever seen someone with so many pelts before.  

Saw this on Mike Hanback's blog, then did some web research, & finally e-mailed him with these 2 web sources since he was not sure where he got his photo from a few years ago.  For more details, see web links below:



http://racksandspurs.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=Upland&action=print&thread=14384 

"Pennsylvania’s Phil Brown might be the best fox trapper of all time. From November through January, no matter how cold, wet, muddy or miserable it is, Brown is out there laying down the steel."

“Come fall some guys live for deer hunting,” says Brown. “I trap.”










http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/3053243/Phil_Brown_Driveway_Shot.html 


Phil Brown Driveway Shot 

PSB1011  

trapper 

Registered: 11/26/10 
Loc: PA


"I think this was 1980,when I was young and good-looking"






"around 1988"


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

It's amazing to me that a certain core area can hold that many foxes. I am surprised that he didn't wipe them out over a period of time. Certainly I don't know how far his range was that he trapped, but it must have been huge!


----------



## Resica

Trent Gunnell said:


> It's amazing to me that a certain core area can hold that many foxes. I am surprised that he didn't wipe them out over a period of time. Certainly I don't know how far his range was that he trapped, but it must have been huge!


Pennsylvania’s Phil Brown might be the best fox trapper of all time. From November through January, no matter how cold, wet, muddy or miserable it is, Brown is out there laying down the steel.
“Come fall some guys live for deer hunting,” says Brown. “I trap.”

Last season Brown logged a daily average of 190 miles in his Toyota pickup. He walked untold miles to make 9,247 sets and caught 1,202 red foxes—888 of which he dried and stretched himself. 
On his best day on the line, Brown caught 30 foxes in 90 sets. (He owns more than 5,000 traps, mostly Victor #2s and Montgomery #1s.) 
Almost all his foxes are caught in a simple dirt-hole set; he never uses bait, only Carmen-brand lures.

Last year marked the third time Brown, 47, put up more than 1,000 red foxes in a season—boosting his lifetime total to roughly 13,000. With prime red fox pelts fetching $15 to $21, Brown could gross as much as $25,000 from last season’s haul.—story written by Bob Butz


----------



## mwilli24

thats crazy....... very cool


----------



## Wetzel

Amazing...   Hard to think of someone getting that many in a season.  That's a lot of time and a lot of work.


----------



## Resica

Mr. Otter, here's an old thread with his foxes from a couple years back.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

WOW that is a lot of foxes. I'm not knocking him, but I couldn't support my family with $25,000 minus the price of gas and other expenses.

gt40


----------



## Resica

GT-40 GUY said:


> WOW that is a lot of foxes. I'm not knocking him, but I couldn't support my family with $25,000 minus the price of gas and other expenses.
> 
> gt40


This isn't his job.


----------



## mr otter

Still not it Ron Leggett's league on red fox.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Resica said:


> Mr. Otter, here's an old thread with his foxes from a couple years back.



Wonder what Phil Brown career fox trapping total is up to now since that 2007 photo???



http://smg.photobucket.com/user/PhilBrown/media/100_0233.jpg.html

AND

http://www.doublegunshop.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=57952&page=1 

The history behind Iron Man Phil

09/13/07

"*Phil Brown out of Lancaster County PA made the catch of 1285 fox*." 


OR


http://www.huntingpa.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2396650&page=1

Fri Oct 14 2011


1202 fox caught in 90 days 
1200 caught in 89 days 
1185 fox in picture 
11 fox threw away for mange 
6 fox threw away dog ripped 
9247 traps check in 90 days 
13 fox average a day for 90 days 
683 males 
519 females 
24 days with 20 or more fox a day 
Best day 34 fox-135 traps 
mabe best day 30 fox-90 traps 
worst day 0 fox 48 traps,only 0 day this year 
skinned 964 fox myself 
streched,and dried 888 fox myself 
best 8 strait day catch 210 fox-1178 traps checked 
Best 7 strait day fox catch 187 fox-1043 traps checked. 
Also caught: 
16 mink 
50 muskrats 
58 possum 
68 coon 
21 skunk 
2 coyote.


----------

